# Sleeping in her litter box what can I do?



## OliveGonzo

So I'm really concerned about my hedgie. At night she has taken to laying in her litter box (it's non clumping cat litter , it what was given to me by her previous owner) and I don't think it good for her what can I do? Full disclosure she does have a heating pad (for small animals) in her cage on one side of it the pad stays pretty warm while the other doesn't. I check this thing constantly and it hasn't gotten too hot but maybe she's trying to get away from the heat? There is another area that she can go thats not heated but doesn't. And I have noted her licking her nose quite a bit but I've only had her for two weeks so I don't know if this is a habit or a sign of something. And today she sneezed and I nearly had a heart attack she hasn't since earlier tonight but if it happens again we are going to the vet.

Her sleeping area (where the heating pad is) is cover in a cotton cloth and the area where her litter box, wheel and food are has care fresh. I'm worried its too dusty for her so I'm buying fleece liners but I'm not sure what to do for her litter area what's a good substitute? And how can I change it out without stressing her too much?


----------



## sc2001

Heating pads are really not recommended to heat a hedgie cage. They often get way too hot and can cause skin irritation and even burns. Heating pads also do not heat evenly. The temp difference from where the heating pad is to where it's not is enough to cause a hibernation attempt. You need to have the whole cage at a constant temperature. You also need the actual air in the cage to be heated, not just the surface. 

With this being said, your hedgie may be trying to get away from the pad because it's too hot for her and causing discomfort (hedgie skin is very sensitive). But where she is deciding to sleeping (the litter box) isn't heated. this can cause many problems. Her sneezing and runny nose is a sign that she is too cold. It is also one of the major signs of a URI which needs to be treated by a vet asap. It can turn into pneumonia and be fatal. 

Fleece is awesome so it's great that you are switching. And many people use paper towels as litter. You just put a piece of paper towel in the litter box and change it out every day. Super easy and much less messy. 

You can just change to fleece and the New litter whenever. Hedgies will usually adjust pretty quickly. Just watched her eating, drinking, and activity level for a few days Just in case. 

So anyway, I would definitely recommend getting your New hedgie either a CHE setup or a space heater. You will also need a thermostat and digital thermometer. Hedgies would be kept at about 75 degreed F (plus or minus a degree). 

Also, a vet appointment would be a good idea.

Hopefully all of this info helped! Good luck


----------



## pipperonii

I had the same problem with my hedgie! I looked it up and found that some hedgehogs simply like to burrow a lot before sleeping, and they do so by sleeping in their litter box. Also if your litter pan is under your hedgehogs wheel they will sometimes sleep there because it feels secure because it's such a tight squeeze.

Your hedgie sleeping in their litter has probably irritated their nose a little bit, i know when mine did she sneezed quite a bit. 

I figured out a cheaper, cleaner, way for my hedgehog to go to the bathroom! Dog pee pee pads are great. I was a bit nervous at first, but switching over was probably one of the best decisions I've made. To make sure she knew where to go the bathroom, i folded the pee pad in half and placed it under the wheel, and put some of my hedgies litter on the pee pad along with a poop that was in her litter box. 

After a day or two, I changed out the pee pad and she knew exactly where to go. They learn pretty quick! 

Its a lot cleaner, doesn't smell, and like I said it saves money. It cleared up my hedgehogs sneezing right away.

Hope I helped!

Pipperonii


----------



## OliveGonzo

I do have a CHE heater for the cage (and a space heater as back up) 
it is about 73-76 degrees in the cage. I have 2 thermometers in the cage so it's always warm her belly isn't cold. It always feel nice and warm so maybe it's too warm ? But I know she not cold. I've been driving my family crazy with my constant checking. I'm gonna call my vet though , it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## OliveGonzo

I'm gonna try the paper towels or wee pads maybe that will help her out. Thank you for your reply !


----------



## TikkiLink

I had my girl on litter at first and she always slept and played in it, waving her legs around like she was making litter angels. It dried out her skin so bad and got dust all over the room, and after she got a piece wedged in her ladyparts I removed the cat litter. I never found another suitable litter that she could play in, and I still feel bad about taking it away because she won't dig and play in anything else like that. But I use paper towels these days and it's just so much cleaner and safer.


----------



## OliveGonzo

Thank you ! , she does seem to like walking around in there, maybe I can try fleece strips in a dig box ? It's worth a shot lol


----------



## LarissaKae

My hedgie just started doing this also, I just changed the litter brand and she seems to really enjoy laying and sleeping in it. As long as it's kept clean is it ok for her to do this? I may switch back to the old brand once this bag is gone and see if that changes anything. She likes to flatten out beneath the wheel and the litter box....weirdo.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro

LarissaKae said:


> My hedgie just started doing this also, I just changed the litter brand and she seems to really enjoy laying and sleeping in it. As long as it's kept clean is it ok for her to do this? I may switch back to the old brand once this bag is gone and see if that changes anything. She likes to flatten out beneath the wheel and the litter box....weirdo.


This thread is over a year old, please check the dates before posting


----------

